# King Mack questions



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone got a preferred way to cook kings, a way they prepare them, or anything in general. i got a lotta fresh king to eat, and was wanting some of you guys tips & ways yall cook em to try out. please share with me how you like king best, why etc... thanks alot


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I skin and filet them, then cut the meat into whatever sized portions I want while removing the red meat. I'll marinade them overnight in whatever dressing strikes me, usually italian with some cajun seasoning and/or Mrs Dash. After that, they hit the George Foreman. I like using that to keep from burning the meat and because it drains off the fat. I've also heard they're good smoked.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

emanuel said:


> I've also heard they're good smoked.



Ill second that!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be my choice.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

try the lawry's 30 minute marinades. garlic and herb with lemon juice is my favorite.

i ate waaaay too much king last summer, surprised my skin isnt glowing..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

coat 1/2 a grill with some aluminum foil...cut teh king meat into some chunks however big you want..spice them with pepper,old bay, whatever you want.. and get some fresh lightly salted pineapple chunks on the grill , grill the pineapple chunks for a few minutes and then add them to the aluminum foil side with teh king meat..add a tiny bit of teriyaki(sp?) sauce to the meat ...serve over rice..tastes goooood...good with bluefish too

also heard if ya crush jalopenos and drizzle the juice over king meat on teh grill its geat, havent tried that yet, hopefully next summer


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Mail the fillets to me and I will prepare them for you.


----------



## dadrifta (Apr 6, 2007)

Instead of filleting, ball the meat by cutting vertical lines along the fish evry inch or so, and popping the meat out with your fingers between the cuts. Boil the balls in water seasoned with crab boil and dip in butter...sounds weird but after you tryit, you'll swear by it!


----------

